# 1987 300ZX Question about back end going up and down when shifting



## computaguy102 (May 18, 2004)

I just bought a 1987 300ZX, 112,000 miles, automatic, awesome condition. I have a couple questions. When I shift the back end will go up or down, like from neutral to drive, it will go down (or up I'm not really sure). And likewise when shifting in reverse. Is this normal? Does this have anything to do with something called "Jump Up" under the steering column?

Thanks alot, I'm sure I'll have many more questions to come...
Chris


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

computaguy102 said:


> I just bought a 1987 300ZX, 112,000 miles, automatic, awesome condition. I have a couple questions. When I shift the back end will go up or down, like from neutral to drive, it will go down (or up I'm not really sure). And likewise when shifting in reverse. Is this normal? Does this have anything to do with something called "Jump Up" under the steering column?
> 
> Thanks alot, I'm sure I'll have many more questions to come...
> Chris



Probably just weak springs in the rear. Most older automatic cars tend to "settle" like that when they are put into gear , something to do with the rear wheels loading up , but that is something I've seen more in solid axle cars , not cars with an IRS like the Z has. When the tires load up , they push forward and it's acts as a lever on the rear suspension to kinda pull the rear end of the car down so it squats. Something is probably loose back there , or just the weak springs like I said before. Might also want to check the rear diff brace , the one in back of the diff , the rubber can break loose after a while. New ones can be had for not much money.


----------

